# Becoming a Coach



## ImMrgee (Dec 29, 2010)

How does someone become a certified archery coach?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I highly recommend that you first become an intermediate instructor. Spend some time teaching with a local JOAD club. Then once you have two years under your belt (mainly for practical teaching reasons), go and get your Level 3 Coaching cert. 

This is the path that I personally went through and I feel that it worked out the best for me and my students. 

-Steve


----------



## ImMrgee (Dec 29, 2010)

That was what i was wondering. How do I get my first certificate so I can work with youth? I just want to learn more myself so I can pass it on to others.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Steve,

I am interested in getting more involved in helping / coaching with the JOAD. What would be the first step? Is Rhonda looking for more Help at this time?

I was going to talk to you at league last night, but you were too busy.

Thanks Charles.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

ImMrgee said:


> That was what i was wondering. How do I get my first certificate so I can work with youth? I just want to learn more myself so I can pass it on to others.


There's a couple of ways.

1) Check this web forum out. Schedules for classes will be posted here. Find one that is close to you.
http://worldarcheryforum.com/YaBB.pl?board=general

2) Contact a local JOAD club. Level 3-NTS coaches or higher that are local to you can teach the Level 2 Intermediate course to you. Unfortunately, the master list of coaches is in reconstruction right now, so you can contact Daren Erskine at [email protected]. He can locate you a coach that can teach the course to you.

I highly recommend starting out with the Level 2 instructor course first. This gets you not only the background to teach group classes, it gives you some of the basic foundations to do some one-on-one teaching.

Plan on two full days of classes. Costs average about $150 for the Level 2 instructor course. Also plan on paying 20 bucks for the background check via SCCI. Most classes do not require you to bring equipment. A lot of the classes are done with stretch bands, rope bows, and light poundage recurves.

If you have any other questions, feel free to drop me a line at syarchery at gmail dot com.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

luckycharlie said:


> Steve,
> 
> I am interested in getting more involved in helping / coaching with the JOAD. What would be the first step? Is Rhonda looking for more Help at this time?
> 
> ...


Hehe...with Chris Webster back on active duty and Eric having to do incoming Freshman Orientation, I took over their two workdays. So I was doing bow technician work last night and I'll be doing that today.

Rhonda has a thing where if you want to become an instructor, she will trade your services as an instructor for a set period of time, and she will pay for your class materials. You might want to talk with her. Susan, Brad, and Dave did it that way.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

Steve,

I will try to talk with her at JOAD this Saturday. I always feel like I should be helping, but I do not want to step on people's toes.

Thanks.


----------

